# Shouldn't be long now



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Well with this weather we might actually see some ice this year. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Crossed fingers....Im ready if it does happen. lol


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Right!!! It really needs to freeze this year. Would be nice if we got more than a month this year


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

They turned the bubblers on yesterday in my marina under the floating docks so that's a good sign, there is still 1 boat tied up out there though, guess he's gambling on the ramp being open for while yet, drove through yesterday and Hotwaters ramp was still open.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good signs for sure. Until it freezes I'm stuck watching other people ice fish on YouTube...hahahah


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

archerjay1 said:


> Good signs for sure. Until it freezes I'm stuck watching other people ice fish on YouTube...hahahah


Dont watch any Joe Holland videos. Its literally torcher. Dudes got the life.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

To late...hahahaha yeah it would be awesome to have 3 or 4 months of solid ice, heck I will take what we can get. Checking photos from last year and we didn't have solid enough ice for me until last few days in January


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Praying for ice. I miss being out there and catching the bite just before dark when it's one after another chaos.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Off catawba today for you boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Shes happing fast..was out Thurs on 3-4 in and this morn it grew to 5+ clear ice, no snow(thank you) week forcast is cold,,Am in NW corner


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Great signs, and the weather is playing along as well. Only time will tell but I'm hopeful....nice pics guys.can't wait!!!!!


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Booked our trip up to PIB for Feb 18th hope they are already on the fish when we get there.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking and sounding like there's some fishable ice already. Getting jittery....


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Scouted north end near refuge last night...2" and a little cloudy near shore. Got out on it a ways and it cleared right up. Still too thin for me so I drove down to the marina and had 2" of clear. Stood on it for a while, but being by myself and it being dark I just popped a hole and fished from the dock for about an hour or so. Felt good to be twitching an ice pole again. She should be growing daily now. Fingers crossed for this weekend or I will be dock hopping. If y'all are planning on heading out, be safe and hope to see you on the ice very soon.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice report & pics. Thanks


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

You got it! It's super fun and if I can help a little by staving off disaster for even 1 person the time and effort is so worth it. Hope everyone has a smashing season (fish that is) and I hope it sticks around a little longer than last year. Be safe and good luck


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

archerjay1 said:


> Scouted north end near refuge last night...2" and a little cloudy near shore. Got out on it a ways and it cleared right up. Still too thin for me so I drove down to the marina and had 2" of clear. Stood on it for a while, but being by myself and it being dark I just popped a hole and fished from the dock for about an hour or so. Felt good to be twitching an ice pole again. She should be growing daily now. Fingers crossed for this weekend or I will be dock hopping. If y'all are planning on heading out, be safe and hope to see you on the ice very soon.
> View attachment 481480
> 
> View attachment 481481


What lake is this?


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skeeter


----------



## CRB (Jan 9, 2022)

archerjay1 said:


> Skeeter


Thanks Jay🤜🤛


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

You got it


----------

